# Ikan Koi > Koi Dealer & Breeder >  Republik Gading Koi 5th Anniversary - Keeping Contest Tosai Isa Showa

## Glenardo



----------


## wahyu adiwinanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oceania

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

KC.. Update, starting dan closing bidding dan price nya, om..

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## CFF

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Mau tanya om glen kalau tidak terjual sampai 50 ekor apa ditiadan KCnya thanks sebelumnya


KC tetap di adakan walau peminat hanya ada 1 ekor...Hadiah langgsung dan door prize tetap di berikan


Namun hadiah total dan kontribusi ke Kois akan di sesuaikan mengikuti kaidah yang kami tentukan dan akan di umumkan terbuka...

Salam

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Grup 4

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## torpey

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

mantap KC nya om Glen, banyak pilihan dan keren abis... sertifikat pula  :Yo:  :Yo:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

> waduh kenapa mesti takut sama saya om Dodo.. Takutlah kepada Tuhan yg dapat menilai Hati manusia...  Masalah 10 % atau berapapun itu tergantung orangnya aja om Dodo..  Tergantung Hati Nurani yg cuma dirinya sendiri yg dapat menilai..  
> 
> Saya mah mengagas Aku Cinta Kois hanya karena gerakan spontan saja, yah syukur2 didukung teman2 , kalo tidak ya gapapa juga om .. Hahahaa



 :Behindsofa:  :Behindsofa:  :Behindsofa:  Seyeeeeeeem

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zieco

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra



----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Mencoba 10, 18, 41, 61, 62 @ 1 jt

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## J.S

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budiarso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## J.S

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> @ om Glen : ada opsi bungkuS?


member baru pemain lama nih wakaka... minta nya "bungkus" aja

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggy Florance

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Ikut ya bro..
12 & 53 @ 1jt

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## budiarso

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rvidella

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## soepalkon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

walllaaah ....... bertubi2 tawarkan ......... kalau Om Glen ngga keberatan, update setiap 12 jam sekali. Tetapi kalau sudah harinya ...... minus 3 jam, sesering mungkin karena banyaknya (atau kalau mau dijadikan 3 group, kita bantu ...).  :Hail:

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Lelang akan kita mulai hari ini yah jam 11 siang Waktu Server Kois....
> 
> 
> Agar lebih semarak, mitra sehati Gading Koi Professional Pond Builder, menyumbangkan hadiah langgsung 5 buah Kaos Flexy Coat bagi* 5 Showa perdana yang* di Bid.....
> 
> Stay tune on www.koi-s.org
> 
> Cheers



Sesuai amanah dari mitra sehati..Maka *5 showa yang perdana di Bid* yang mendapatkan Hadiah Langgsung Kaos Flexy Coat ialah

22
25
10
18
41

KIta tunggu siapa calon pemenang yang mendapatkan nomor 22,25,10,18,41

Maka otomatis akan mendapatkan Kaos Flexy Coat

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

8. 1,000,000,-
9. 1,000,000,-

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tjendra

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

11, 23, 29 = Ce Tiaw alias 1jt

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Rekap per malam ini...

Sudah terjual 38 ekor..bner ga nih???

Jadi 12 koi lagi genap 50 ekor dan saya siapin angpao hadiah total 10 jt rupiah tunai ....  :Wave:  :Amen:

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

No. 2. Rp. 1.2

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cucu_ak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Teman teman

*
Baru 45 ekor nih...5 ekor lagi belah duren...Hadiah Total 10 juta Rupaih meluncur.......*

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Showa
Nama
Bid

1
qulistop
    1,000,000

2
Hxsutanto
    1,200,000

3
Boby Aswin
    1,900,000

4
DTm
    1,700,000

5
Rafles G
    1,100,000

6
DtM
    1,100,000

7



8
Dedigouw
    1,000,000

9
Dedigouw
    1,000,000

10
Revata
    2,100,000

11
Bozu
    1,000,000

12
Dtm
    1,100,000

13
qulistop
    1,000,000

14
Triwisnu
    2,000,000

15
Rafles G
    1,100,000

16



17



18
Triwisnu
    2,000,000

19
Cucu Ak
    1,100,000

20



21
Epoe
    1,000,000

22
Dutomo
    1,500,000

23
Bozu
    1,000,000

24
Dedigouw
    1,800,000

25
Dutomo
    2,000,000

26
Herry Dragon
    1,300,000

27
Jusri
    1,000,000

28



29
Bozu
    1,000,000

30
Jusri
    1,000,000

31
Herry Dragon
    1,600,000

32
Blu
    1,000,000

33
Herry Dragon
    1,300,000

34
H suntoso
    1,000,000

35



36
Oasis
    1,500,000

37



38
Rediansyah
    1,300,000

39



40
Blu
    1,000,000

41
Nikangatau
    1,000,000

42
nikangatau
    1,000,000

43



44
qulistop
    1,000,000

45



46



47



48
Ardy
    1,000,000

49
Triwisnu
    2,000,000

50



51
Gizza
    1,000,000

52
Epoe
    1,000,000

53
qulistop
    1,000,000

54



55



56
Epoe
    1,000,000

57
Dedigouw
    1,000,000

58



59
Monggalana
    1,000,000

60



61
Ridwan SM
    1,100,000

62
Triwisnu
    2,000,000

63
nikangatau
    1,000,000

64
Epoe
    1,000,000

65
Ardy
    1,000,000

66
qulistop
    1,000,000

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Dear Respectable customer

Tambahan hadiah di berikan kepada pemenang Bid Tertinggi dalam KC ini...

Jika ada lebih dari 1 orang maka pemenang akan di undi di depan yang berwajibbbb

MAka, ini lah hadiah pecah telornya

1 ekor kujaku kaneko female sertifikat dari Samurai Koi Centre

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## m_yogaswara

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Showa
Nama
Bid


1
qulistop
    1,000,000


2
Hxsutanto
    1,200,000


3
Boby Aswin
    1,900,000


4
DTm
    1,700,000


5
Frozbites
    1,200,000


6
DtM
    1,100,000


7




8
Dedigouw
    1,000,000


9
Dedigouw
    1,000,000


10
Revata
    2,100,000


11
Bozu
    1,000,000


12
Dtm
    1,100,000


13
qulistop
    1,000,000


14
Triwisnu
    2,000,000


15
Rafles G
    1,100,000


16




17




18
Triwisnu
    2,000,000
Kaos

19
Cucu Ak
    1,100,000


20
Ice
    1,000,000


21
Epoe
    1,000,000


22
Dutomo
    1,500,000
Kaos

23
Bozu
    1,000,000


24
Dedigouw
    1,800,000


25
Dutomo
    2,000,000
Kaos

26
Rafles G
    1,500,000


27
Jusri
    1,000,000


28




29
Bozu
    1,000,000


30
Jusri
    1,000,000


31
Herry Dragon
    1,600,000


32
Blu
    1,000,000


33
Herry Dragon
    1,300,000


34
H suntoso
    1,000,000


35




36
Oasis
    1,500,000


37




38
Rediansyah
    1,300,000


39




40
Blu
    1,000,000


41
Nikangatau
    1,000,000
Kaos

42
nikangatau
    1,000,000


43




44
qulistop
    1,000,000


45




46




47




48
Ceem
    1,100,000


49
Triwisnu
    2,000,000


50




51
Gizza
    1,000,000


52
Epoe
    1,000,000


53
qulistop
    1,000,000


54
Yohanes 86
    1,000,000


55
Yohanes 86
    1,000,000


56
Epoe
    1,000,000


57
Dedigouw
    1,000,000


58




59
Monggalana
    1,000,000


60




61
Ridwan SM
    1,100,000


62
Triwisnu
    2,000,000


63
nikangatau
    1,000,000


64
Epoe
    1,000,000


65
Ardy
    1,000,000


66
qulistop
    1,000,000

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Tks for update bos rgk  ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## agusta_17

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rediansyah

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rendy Dwinanda

> Ini ngga mau juga ? ............. _Coba, perhatikan baik2_ ........... ngga ada berminat, dan ada serti Narita (berarti grade 4..... dari 5).


Santai om...
Waktu masih panjang...

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cucu_ak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Monggo om epoe...22 dan 25

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## abikoifarm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> Om Glen, newbie ikutan ya......48 ......1,1jt......


preeeeetttt... ngaku2 newbie... rose symbol ngambang rasain lhoooo 

mana 5D????  :Fencing: 




> Waduh..Pak Lurah Bandung...Ngaku nya newbie aja??Gimana purnawirawan perang ini...


wakaka....

----------


## Roberto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

No.18 2.5jt,
 no.25 3 jt

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## zenkurn

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

No. 38 Rp 2,5jt
No. 57 Rp 1,8jt

----------


## hendrawb

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggy Florance

No. 24 : 2 jt

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hari ini _Jumat 10 2014_, Jam 21 tutupnya ........... siapa lageeee, ......Ini manis2 lho (Narita .........). Coba rekap aja.





 :Bathbaby:

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Wuiiiih... masih subuh2 udh pada panas enginenya  :Car:   :Fencing:  :Car: ... gimana nanti malem penutupan...  :Whoo:  :Cheer2:  :Drum:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Almoniac

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

19: 1,5
36: 1,1
41: 1,2
56: 1,2
61: 1,2
66: 1,3

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## blu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

57 @ 2,6 jt

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kriwul

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> waktu maksimal di berikan hingga 10 januari 2013, jam  23 WSK. Bid tertinggi yang masuk 23.00 yang di anggap sah


sdh ngga kuat lembur ya Boss? wakakakaka

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mr.Kujaku

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andiokta

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Ada beberapa showa yg sebetulnya pantes dibid lebih tinggi. Pada gak ngeuh atau lagi incer di last time yaa...hehe
Kl liat rata-rata harganya, justru masi di bawah harga pasar lho. Ayo lebih jeli...hehehe

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## cucu_ak

17 @ 1,2 jt.

----------


## cucu_ak

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## eyp.9706

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## radithya

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dutomo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggy Florance

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Dear all my good friend n respectable colleague, here is our nominee






































445]

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Menyimak dulu aja dah , pasti nti rame skali nih

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

5.
Orca
    1,800,000

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rtangguh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

6 : 1,8 jt

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

53 @ 1,3 jt

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

23, 1700...

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## nox

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wen

No.8 1.3jt

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Anggy Florance

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dattairadian

no 9 1.6
no 51 1.3

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## viktor

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Almoniac

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

10-2,7 jt deh

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

untuk nomor 19 = 2jt

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

56 -1,300,000

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ekochen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Tes.........

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Showa 15=1500

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

No 47 1,1 jt

edit 1,2

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## rtangguh

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tomahawk

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hendrawb

no 4 dan 15 tambah 100

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## BOBBYASWIN

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

2.   1.7jt

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

19, 2300...

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

56 1.5 om boedirawan

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

No . 42-1,5jt

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

> *Nanggungggg
> 
> 
> Jebreeettt Bikin Adu Penalti deh di jam 11 ...*


itu seninya om... :Doh:  :Pray:

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

7 h suntoso 1.1 jt

----------


## Almoniac

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Showa
44=1300

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Showa
Nama
Bid


1
Tomahwak
        1,500,000


2
frozbitez
        1,900,000


3
Gizza
        2,500,000


4
qclik
        2,600,000


5
Orca
        3,000,000


6
Dtm
        1,900,000


7
h suntoso
        1,100,000


8
qulistop
        1,400,000


9
Orca
        1,700,000


10
waterkeeper
        3,100,000


11
Bozu
        1,000,000


12
Dtm
        1,800,000


13
qclik
        2,200,000


14
Epoe
        2,100,000


15
rafles g
        1,900,000


16
Herry dragon
        1,600,000


17
Almoniac
        1,300,000


18
Bagoesrizki
        4,000,000
Kaos

19
Yulamn
        2,400,000


20
almoniac
        1,600,000


21
Tosai
        1,100,000


22
qclik
        2,500,000
Kaos

23
Revata
        2,000,000


24
bornto kill
        2,200,000


25
TWW
        3,500,000
Kaos

26
revata
        2,700,000


27
Jusri
        1,000,000


28
dedigouw
        1,100,000


29
Ardy
        1,200,000


30
Wandy lesmana
        1,100,000


31
andrie
        3,000,000


32
Blu
        1,400,000


33
rafles g
        2,600,000


34
Almoniac
        1,400,000


35
Rafles G
        1,200,000


36
dalozt
        1,100,000


37
Herry dragon
        1,400,000


38
Oasis
        4,100,000


39
epoe
        1,500,000


40
qclik
        1,600,000


41
nikangatau
        1,300,000
Kaos

42
ridwan sm
        1,500,000


43
Ice
        1,000,000


44
Rafles G
        1,300,000


45
Absolion
        1,200,000


46
CucuAk
        1,000,000


47
qclik
        1,200,000


48
rafles g
        1,500,000


49
Triwisnu
        2,000,000


50
tonitops
        1,200,000


51
revata
        1,600,000


52
qclik
        1,600,000


53
Yulman
        1,600,000


54
Yohanes 86
        1,000,000


55
Yohanes 86
        1,000,000


56
hxsutanto
        1,600,000


57
Dedigouw
        3,000,000


58
qulistop
        1,200,000


59
boedirawan
        1,100,000


60
Bozu
        1,000,000


61
hxsutanto
        1,400,000


62
456
        2,100,000


63
Nikangatau
        1,200,000


64
Raditya
        1,100,000


65
Victor
        1,400,000


66
Rafles G
        1,500,000

----------


## wandy lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

amannnnnn...  :Clap2:

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## darren febriano

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

> Siap siap adu penalti..Select your best kicker n Best Goalkeeper


?
maksudnya.

----------


## absolion

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

13 2,4 jutaaaaaa last

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qulistop

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## orca

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Finiiiiiiish

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

33,35 taambah 100

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## RafflesG

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Revata Yasa Lienardi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Monggalana

no 30 1,2 juta

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bagoesriezki

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hahahahahahaha ::

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## 456

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Sudah saya transfer om no 3 via bank mandiri . Makasi

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tosailover

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

> 


hadiah gelas, payung dan kalender 2014, jangan ketinggalan om Glen :Cheer2: 




> walah dikasi tekanan sama suhu sunter
> showa g dr pengalaman yg sudah2 bunuh diri kalo tertekan
> itu pakar doitsu kuchibeni om...kmaren mau ngajarin cara nyosor yg baik dan bener


penasaran om Han, 5 bulan lg apa bakalan gelap ya?

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yulman

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ceem

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## qclik

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Jusri

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

om Glen, 

ikan yg no 59, sertinya blum jadi, tlg dikabari ya kalo udah ada sertinya. tararengkyu

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

> Hi4x..om ardi, maap saya lg kebanjiran nih..Ha3x..HP saya 0816900003
> 
> Thanks


Waduh, turut prihatin yah. Saya sudah punya wa nya, nanti kita kontak2 via wa aja deh

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## tonitops

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## andrie_dimiharja

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## ardy

> maksudnya mati ikannya Om?


Yes om hxsutanto, mati di qt.

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gizza

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stanleyjr.private

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Wuihhhh KC senang2 jg pake Isa nih.

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Wah luntur jd shiro ato platinum om? Hehe


Hampir shiro om, skrg masih semi kindai  :Peace:

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## stormeffect

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

wah bagus om showa nya

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## gegen

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

mantap om alvin... :Clap2: 

waduh kenapa tuh om bozu

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Slametkurniawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## dalozt

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Alo om om semua


Sehubungan dengan permintaan kawan kawan, maka deadline untuk posting foto hasil akhir KC di berikan toleransi hingga Senen 23 June 2014 jam 20.00 WIB.

Demikian disampaikan, semoga membantu kita semua.

Terima kasih

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## b0rn2killll

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## hxsutanto

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

> om beli bak ukur hiroshi dimana?


Pusatnya yah di hiroshi shop di alam sutra depan fei koi
Btw di HTP juga ada

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## majin91

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## epoe

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Gto919

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

mohon maaf ga bisa up date karena keadaan tidak memungkinkan..  :Fish2:  tp sya akan tetap up date nti pd saat sya bisa  :Pray2:  :Pray2:

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## member88

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Rizal61

> Saya duluan deh biar mancing yang lain pada posting showa lainnya ...
> 
> Ukuran sekarang di 36 cm an, sumi belum banyak improve, tapi demen banget makan ini showa.
> Sampe harus di stop ganti ke color food - udah sempet ketarik itu beni nya, untung balik.
> 
> *ini PHOTO before & after nya :*
> 
> 
> *Ini VIDEO before & after nya :*


ampuuun... waterkeeper makin sakti aja...  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  :Thumb:  (nama nya juga penjaga air)  :Smokin:

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## mikaelsebastian

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

*Isa Showa KC RGK no 37, size 38cm

*

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## boedirawan

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

> Bagian dari kc dan/atau jualan ikan adalah skill memfoto dan nge edit foto...
> 
> noobie dulu juga ikut kursus dulu...
> 
> semangat di kc berikutnya om...dan goodluck melepas ikan yg sdh bosen...


Kalo saya ikut KC foto ga di edit,apa adanya
Kalo di edit pake adobe photoshop mah bisa grand champion,mudah om body maupun warna bisa dirubah,skinpun bisa dirubah  :Eyebrows:

----------


## dedigouw

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## herrydragon

> Pake S5 donk om


Pinjem Nikon anak aja om Owi.. Ngga donk ini  :Doh:

----------


## NiikanGatau

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## bodil

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## oasis

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Isa 63 Nikangatau

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

> Maaf glen... saya koreksi
> bukan no.37 tapi no. 26




Sudah diskusi via BBM dengan Om Udin...

Dianggap tetap No 37

Sehingga hasil dari Om Udin sbb:

- juara 1+2 untuk Best Development. ---- 1 = 11 , 2 = 10
- juara 1+2 untuk Best Finish           ----  1 = 33 . 2 = 20
- juara 1+2 untuk Best Size Max       ----  1 = 37 , 2 = 25

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo



----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Glenardo

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## kribo

selamat untuk Zadizz koi ( bikbay no. 20 )

----------


## TUKANG KOI

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ady

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## DTm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Mossad

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Yohanes_86

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Bozu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## waterkeeper

Congrats all participants ...

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## frostbitez

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## david_pupu

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Dony Lesmana

> Om Glen thanks y.. Transferan nya uda di terima


selamat suhu tww.. menang juga nihhh.. traktiran dunkkk.. ditunggu om leo loh ditempat fitnes ama om joe

----------


## Tri Wisnu Whardana

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## interisti

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## Ridwan sm

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------


## owi

Hello there Guest,  To view this post you must either register or log in. Thank you!

----------

